# Gisele Bündchen - Walks the runway during Colcci show at Sao Paulo Fashion Week Winter 2014, Sao Paulo (31.10.13) - x30



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2013)

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## Hehnii (1 Nov. 2013)

Sieht richtig gut aus was sie anhat. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2013)

Ein seltener, und daher gern gesehener Auftritt! :thx: für sexy Gisele


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2013)

suuuper lecker


----------



## looser24 (2 Nov. 2013)

Sie ist und bleibt eine traumfrau


----------



## wern321 (2 Nov. 2013)

Schön wie eh und je!


----------



## koftus89 (3 Nov. 2013)

danke vielmals.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (4 Nov. 2013)

Danke für die fantastische Gisele Bundchen !!


----------



## jatosiames (4 Nov. 2013)

Thanks for Gisele.


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

vielen dank.


----------



## Jonathan E. (3 Dez. 2013)

One of my fav models. 

:thx: for Gisele


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Still a stunner. Thanks alot!


----------



## magnus98 (13 März 2014)

thanks for Gisele!


----------



## twstee (22 März 2014)

Traumfrau


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks so much for the great pics


----------

